# Goff's Restaurant/Langwith Mill House - Jan 2015 [pic heavy]



## Arcaned (Jan 20, 2015)

Once a grand house beside Langwith cotton mill near to Whaley Thorns, Nottinghamshire. More recently Goff's Restaurant, but the present evidence suggests vandalism, arson, dilapidation and dereliction. 

Langwith Mill House, marks the location of a cotton mill built in 1786. The building had four storeys and was one of the largest of its type in the region. Cotton milling stopped in 1848, and the mill found a new use as a corn mill from 1886. The building still stands, but is in a poor state of repair, and is on the Buildings at Risk Register. The mill house is a Grade II Listed building,[6] and housed a restaurant for a time, but is now empty.

Me and my 2 nephews decided to have a nosey around this place. I noticed that this place has already been posted but it was a while ago so here is a recent viewing of the property in such a sad state, as well as there doesn't seem to be many photos of the interior. The first 2 photos have been found using google as it was dark during our visit and the photos haven't turned out so good.




































































































































http://s1377.photobucket.com/user/Ant_Sykes/library/Goffs Restaurant


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 20, 2015)

Nice
like the family of pigeons shot


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 20, 2015)

When we first visited this place, we could hear the scuttering round coming from the third floor but decided to proceed on. That's when we first discovered the pigeons and a few were scared of our presence resulting in 1 of them flying towards my nephew and hitting him in the chest.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 21, 2015)

Bet that was nice at one time,thanks for sharing.


----------



## possessed (Jan 22, 2015)

I explored that place a couple of years ago, looks even more wrecked than before!


----------



## Arcaned (Jan 22, 2015)

I would say, the place is beyond repair now and it's a shame that people have trashed it. It's one of the only places close to where I live so as one of my first experiences, I found it quite interesting. Would love to explore some not so wrecked places but I don't think theres any available.


----------

